# Ministry of Labour Job Offer timeframes until Work Permit



## mjki2cp2 (May 27, 2012)

Hi friends,

I'm due to come over (I hope) soon! 

I was just sent a 'Ministry of Labour Job Offer' which basically was a verbatim copy of my employer offer letter I was given at the start when I accepted the employers offer.

I've been told as soon as I sign that, the Ministry of Labour approves it subject I guess to a few conditions.

Questions:

a) Is there a risk that it may not be approved (e.g, I'm aware that there's a push towards 'Emiritisation')
b) How long does it typically take until the MoL job offer is approved and the work permit is issued?
c) Once the work permit is issued how long does it typically then take for a visa to be issued?

I'm trying to get an approximate handle for the end to end timeframes based on your collective experience as I want to start preparing for the move and not too sure how urgently I should be preparing or if I should not panic that I'm leaving in a few days knowing this is a long and drawn out process..

Thanks everyone


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, any time they want - mine took 4 weeks and then another two weeks. 

It can be quicker or longer as its Ramadan and Eidat the moment and it's anyone's guess. Expect over a month and you won't go too wrong. 

If you're getting an offer it's likely any Emiratisation issues are negligible as for any reserved jobs you wouldn't even get an interview. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

